# 1st annual THANKSGIVING THROWDOWN



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Katy RC is hosting a race that will go down like pumpkin pie.

Date...11/26/2011

Race fee....20.00.....15.00 additional class

Nitro, electric, short course, sportsman, beginner

Gates open at 9am and race will start at noon

Trophies and prizes will be given to the drivers that show the skill to woop up on fellow racers!!!!!!!!!!

More info at [email protected] or 281.578.RACE.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

guess it all depends on " Whats on sale that morning " LOL


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Up up and away. Turkey day is on the way, eat and rest for a great day of racing on Saturday.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

So no black Friday race?


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

They are giving away free mud on the tires. Best deal around.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

What happened to the black Friday race? Did it get rescheduled to the black Saturday race or are y'all racing both days? And what about that Sunday, will there be the normal club race as well?


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> So no black Friday race?


Yea, I was all geared up for the Friday race.

Keith


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know what's going on either...first I've heard of a Thanksgiving Sat. race, too...website tweet says no race this Thu. but racing on this Sunday.
Different thread on here says no racing this week- getting ready for Thanksgiving Sat. race???
Please help us clear this up, Tank!


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

tank had guys saying that they could race sat not fri so the race has been moved to sat.. gates open at 9 race at 1....


bigg e


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Always going to be someone with a conflict Biggie. I had schedule cleared for Friday and was going to bring someone else with me. Have to see if I can readjust.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool deal, I will be there with Brian and the other brother Jeff who's stationed in El Paso and will be in town. Watch out SC'ers! lol


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry racers, I had posted several weeks ago to get a feel for what day to have it. Only a few posted interest for Friday and Saturday seemed more promising. 

I have a great day of racing planned with awesome prizes and swag. 

I am sorry to mess up plans. Hope to see ya there. 

PS. We are racing tomorrow if ya come out. 


I will post a solid schedule by Monday for our holiday race days.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> Sorry racers, I had posted several weeks ago to get a feel for what day to have it. Only a few posted interest for Friday and Saturday seemed more promising.
> 
> I have a great day of racing planned with awesome prizes and swag.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that by Monday we will know if the race is on Saturday? Just wanting to make sure that is the plan. The guys I race with are talking about coming out to run with y'all and it's out of town for us so we just need to be sure.

Thanks 
Keith


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

old vw racer said:


> So what you're saying is that by Monday we will know if the race is on Saturday? Just wanting to make sure that is the plan. The guys I race with are talking about coming out to run with y'all and it's out of town for us so we just need to be sure.
> 
> Thanks
> Keith


Thanksgiving throw down is on Saturday the 26th.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Saturday cool. I can try and make this one.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Getting a lot of calls about this race.
Who's planning on it.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I plan on racing!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.726294,-95.610820


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

If ya wanna make it really fun do like San Antonio does with their Halloween race. They put slightly old (so they are a bit soft) Punkins on the track as obstacles. Yep they get smashed and thats part of the fun. last year they had giant spiders.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

just curious as to what all classes will be run?


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I plan on racing Buggy Beginner if they are still running it. I finally got to come home.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Classes are dependent on number of entries. Primarily we run 1/8 buggys and SC's.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hate to be the killjoy, but anybody besides me watch the weather this morning? Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Weather Channel says 40% chance for scattered storms...that means 60% chance of sunshine!! LOL


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm gonna try to make it out there myself...got family visiting for Thanksgiving but they plan to leave Friday... ;-P


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All 4 Houston channels say 20-30% chance of sunshine LOL. Liked I said, keep fingers crossed.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awwww, it'll be alright...still got 3 days to go and we all know weather forecasts are only accurate within a day or so...a little Friday rain wouldn't hurt.


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

There are at least 3 of us from Beaumont that plan on being there. We will need transponders though; I hope the hobby shop has some. We are SC truck guys at the moment.

Keith


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

I plan to b there! Hopefully thers a noob class for sc lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i am coming! e buggy and SC


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Medals and prizes are awesome for this event, if you miss this race, you must be SKEERED.

Rain, we will be good.


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

Rcfishing said:


> I plan to b there! Hopefully thers a noob class for sc lol


Me too RCF! I am so new to this sport.

I hope the weather forecast gets better because that might knock us out of going if it's too bad. It is a long trip for us.

Keith


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I am thinking I will make it to this one. Just Ebuggy for me. (Unless anyone gets a tenth scale class together)


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

sfleuriet said:


> I am thinking I will make it to this one. Just Ebuggy for me. (Unless anyone gets a tenth scale class together)


SF; will be running SC trucks, so far it looks like 4 of us coming.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That's good, there are always plenty of SC's. I meant 1/10 buggies though - I don't have an SC just yet.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

see y'all in the morning!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

80% now.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

well, i feel dumb, some reason or another, i thought today was the 26th, got there at 9 only to realize today isn't the 26th, lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i dont think mother nature is going to help us out on this one, what about sunday or tonight?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> i dont think mother nature is going to help us out on this one, what about sunday or tonight?


Yep, weather channel says 80% chance for thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sorry to say that I detailed my vehicle today, which is usually an indicator that it will rain within 24hrs LOL


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Courtney jinxed us.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

been tellingyall, it's been 70-80% since tuesday. And i told my wife we would go out tonight so i could race saturday. Hosed.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

How well does track drain? just saw projections. only 0.1" or so, and katy supposed to get hit earlier. Might be playable in afternoon.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

I paid 19.95 rain scurting fee. I think we will be ok. Courtney did put a hurt on that but I think with the dance and Turkey sacrifice, we will be ok.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I think we should reschedule anyway, your track broke my shock tower and now I have to wait for Amain to send me a replacement, lol


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, sure. I will have a race for you next week and then we can let the racers know who won. :smile:


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

haha, *prays for rain* otherwise I might be using JB weld to fix the shock tower, lol.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Fellas, the radar screen is pretty full of rain heading this way- scheduled to arrive around 9am and last through early afternoon...looks like Chris gets to gloat and tell us all "told ya so!!" LOL
Tomorrow is sunny, but cool and VERY windy (20-25mph)


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Fellas, the radar screen is pretty full of rain heading this way- scheduled to arrive around 9am and last through early afternoon...looks like Chris gets to gloat and tell us all "told ya so!!" LOL
> Tomorrow is sunny, but cool and VERY windy (20-25mph)


LOL. Since I have a contract that depends on a certain amount of rainfall, and since we only get that much rain a couple times a quarter right now, I have become a professional weather forecaster. I can read the TV station's radar better than they can, as well as the NOAA data, HFWS data, etc. All over the weather projections in H'town area. If we don't get it done today, may roll that way tomorrow.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

You ready? We are only getting sprinkles.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If its gonna be that windy on sunday, we could all tie some kite string on our SC's and see who's body can fly them the highest. You just get a start by going over the first double and then as you are in the air, somebody yanks on the string so it catches the wind. Sounds fun to me! 

Did the track get wet this morning? Gonna try and stop by if y'all are racing.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

Anybody know I'd the track is drivable or if the race is still on?? Trying to decide if I will head to mike's or Katy .

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.726805,-95.610592


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Race will start at 2pm today. Drizzle is all we have seen.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

rain in sugar land right now. pretty good one. see where we are later in day.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

The race has been moved to December 4th at 1pm. See ya then.

We will have the new layout and many changes for your enjoyment.


----------

